# [Solved] Problem with networking

## buptwugh

My networking can't start auto after gentoo boot.

my networking card;

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 033d

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

   Kernel modules: tg3

```

Only after I doing these things the networking card become valid.

```

rmmod tg3

modprobe broadcom

modproble tg3

```

A similar problem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-875597-start-0.html

But the solution doesn't work for my laptop.

Can someone give some suggestion?Last edited by buptwugh on Sat Feb 11, 2012 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Hm, that's odd. 

I always compile wired NIC drivers into the kernel (and always compile wireless NIC drivers as modules). See if it works compiled into the kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

buptwugh,

The dirty hack is to compile broadcom as built in <*> and tg3 as a module <M>

Now add tg3 to /etc/conf.d/modules.

This forces things to load in the right order but modprobe is supposed to organise that anyway.

----------

## buptwugh

Good idea, I will try it.

----------

## Tolstoi

I've got this one:

```

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57785 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10

```

Got tg3 built in the kernel and everything is fine.

----------

## buptwugh

Thanks everyone, I have solved the problem by NeddySeagoon's idea.

----------

